# 2012 union atlas vs 2012 rome targas



## Hawkfan79 (Aug 11, 2011)

The toe strap issues that many have talked about on this forum were with both the 2011 Forces and the pre-production 2012's. From what it looks like, Union changed the toe strap design on the 2012's then after recieving some bad reviews on the new design they tweaked them before production started.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

The Forces and Atlas I monkeyed around with in the store have average toe caps. The new toe caps still have too much material to really conform to the shape of the boot. I'd have to get them out on the slope for a demo day but I have to say if they didn't work well in the store, I wouldn't anticipate them working better when actually riding. The ankle straps felt smooth and pinch point free with a good, even distribution.

The new Targas weren't in yet but the older conformist 2.0 toe cap was much better than both the older style Union toe and the newer one so if the 3.0 is even half as good as people are raving, then it should be fine.


----------

